# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Letër hoxhës nga Naser Aliu

## Explorer

*Letër hoxhës*

E Premte, 08-05-2009, 11:17pm (GMT+1)

Nga Naser Aliu

Hyje në odën e mbushur me tym dhe ngriheshin nga vendi së paku njëzet veta. Si zakonisht, vije i fundit; sigurisht të bënte përshtypje respekti kolektiv; ngritja e tyre e përbashkët dhe ulja jo harmonike, njëri pas tjetrit, sipas pozitës sociale. Ata më të varfëritë uleshin të fundit. Ata edhe të shtronin më shumë pyetje, nga respekti. Ti, trupmadh, me zë të trashë, flisje me një ton imponues; herë ship, herë arabisht, por kurrë shqip.

Uleshe në krye të odës dhe rrëfeje me krenari të theksuar: “ në fshatin tim asnjë vajzë nuk është bërë shkinë!” në përkthim: asnjë vogëlushe shqiptare nuk mëson shkrim-lexim.

Njerëzit të dëgjonin të trishtuar nga frika se kjo epidemi e shkollës do t´i godiste edhe ata. Ti fole dhe nuk pushove dhe deri në fillim të viteve 70 mbajte gjendjen nën kontroll. Në fshatin tënd asnjë shqiptare në shkollë! Të gjitha analfabete. Kur ktheheshin burrat në shtëpi, ktheheshin të mbushur me urrejtje ndaj grave dhe bijave. T´i përligjje keqtrajtimin, abuzimin me lirinë dhe nga gruaja pate krijuar përbindëshin:  duhet mbikëqyrë se nga natyra është e pasigurt. Duhet t´orientohet, riedukohet, sepse ka flokë të gjata dhje mendje të shkurtër, dhe se ajo, në përkthim, nëna jonë, edhe e jotja, kishte mashtruar edhe dreqin.

- “E kur mashtron dreqin, sa i duhet për ta mashtruar një burrë“!? bërtisje me zë të lartë. Dikush kruante kokën, tjetri dridhte mustaqet, tjetri tundte kokën...

Ti ishe institucioni i vetëm në fshat dhe për rreth, që fliste ship. Te ti vinin njerëzit me telashet e tyre: ti shkruaje hajmali kur ishin lopët të sëmura, kur sëmureshin kuajt, kur vuanin gomarët; kur sëmureshin njerëzit, kur burrat e gratë vuanin nga steriliteti, kryesisht gratë; kur dikush vuante nga skizofrenia, tjetri nga paranoja apo i treti nga trauma e depresione dhe ndërtove shtëpinë më të madhe në fshat.

Ti nuk ishe vetëm hoxhë, por edhe veterinar, gjinekolog, psikiatër, neurolog, androlog dhe kirurg. Kirurg sepse bëje synet edhe fëmijët, domethënë shkurtoje luca. Madje nuk pushoje me përsëritjet se nënat nuk duhet të lindin në spital, se pa spital kishin lindur të gjithë, edhe profetët...

Gratë lindnin në shtëpi, aty këtu vdisnin dhe ti thoshe se Zoti e mori, se këtë fat e kemi të gjithë. Dhe, me çdo varrim, rritej edhe pasuria jote...

Gjithmonë frikësove burrat dhe gjithmonë u mundove që nëna të jetë e padijshme se kështu rriteshin edhe fëmijët.  Sa më e madhe injoranca, aq më absolute vlera jote! Ti ishe ai që edukoi popullin jo me dashuri, por me konflikt brenda në familje dhe me hierarki ushtarake: sundues dhe të sunduar. Nënshtrues dhe të nënshtruar! Dhe, kurrë nuk i quaje familjen si familje, por si rob. U përpoqe me mish e shpirt të mbjellësh diskriminim brenda në familje dhe martesa si në pazar,  pa fije dashurie.

“Gruaja donë kontroll ”, përsërisje madje rikujtoje knusin (gjelin) në ligjëratat tua, “shiko knusi si i komandon  dhjetë pula, e ti çfarë burri je që nuk komandon një grua! Shkop donë ajo, disiplinë donë ajo. Rrahja ka dalë nga xheneti.”

Dhe, çdo ditë dëgjoheshin vajet, të grave, të nënave, të motrave dhe piskamat e fëmijëve. Dhimbja fizike si mjet edukativ, nënshtrimi dhe thyerja e personit si edukatë e drejtë propagandohej pre teje ditë e natë. Në fakt ishte dresim dhe, ti këtë ligjëroje pa pushim. Çdo javë. Çdo ditë!

Sot po e bën djali yt! Si ti! I forti, pra burri, ka të drejtë t´i rrahë gruan dhe fëmijët, djali madh kishte të drejtë t´i rrahë vëllezërit e motrat. Piskama e britma çdo ditë në lagje...Edhe sot...

Kur pa se vashat tona po shkonin në shkollë dhe ligjëratat tua po zvetënoheshin dërguat djalin në Arabi, ku u shkollua falas. Në fund të viteve të 70 para fshatarëve humbët respektin dhe autoriteti yt po vuante një rënie dramatike, atëherë u shpërngulët në qytet. Motivi: shërimin nga steriliteti nuk e bëje me hajmali, por fizikisht, me trup e shpirt dhe me pasion të madh sa ofshama u dëgjua në oborr. Fshati u gëzua kur ike. Ofshani i çliruar! Asnjë nuk u përshëndet me ty. Ike vet, ashtu edhe si kishe ardhur në fshat.

Djali mbaroi shkollën e mesme fetare dhe u kthye me titull besimtar profesional, me profesion Zotin dhe detyrat e tija. Si ti. Pune nuk kishte. Pas një viti  ridërgove në fakultetin teologjik, ku përsëri studioi falas dhe u kthye me tru të shpëlarë.

Nuk e donë kombin e vet si është, por donë ta bëjë si i pëlqen atij dhe bindjeve të tija. Ka ndërmend ta ndryshojë edhe historinë, edhe gjuhën!

Edhe ky gati si ti, me një fjalor si ti, disa fjalë ship, ndonjë shqip dhe shumë arabisht e turqisht...Nejse, djali u kthye dhe duhej një vend pune, shkurt e shqip duhej ndërtuar vendi i punës: një xhami.

Ti dole përsëri në skenë, tash në qytet. Iu drejtove pleqve që kishin bijtë e bijat jashtë shtetit:  i frikove, i tmerrove nga vdekja dhe mblodhe nga një njëmijë euro për shtëpi, jo për të ndërtuar një shkollë, një kabinet, një laborator, por një xhami ku do te punësohej biri yt. Dhe ashtu u bë. 250.000 € u mblodhën dhe u ndërtua vendi i punës. Shumë njerëz punuan falas...Me ato mjete kanë mundur të financohen dhjetëra studentë të mjekësisë...

Biri yt shkon çdo te premte në xhami, pas tij pesë a gjashtë pleq, që mezi mbahen në këmbë dhe fiton pesëqind euro në muaj, pa llogaritur martesa, varrimet, mevludet. Ti, si edhe djali yt, fitoni para pse i besoni Zotit!!!! Unë i besoj Zotit falas!

Populli mbijetonte nga puna në perëndim dhe ti nuk pushoje duke folur kundër perëndimit. Urreje kryqin, por kartëmonedhat zvicerane me kryq, të eksitonin e ngazëllenin!

Në ligjëratat  tua gjysma e fjalëve ishin arabisht. Burrat të dëgjonin dhe tymosnin, herë të brengosur, herë të shqetësuar, herë në dilemë herë të kënaqur: “shyqyr Zotit nuk kuptuam gjë!”

Populli drejt perëndimit, ti drejt lindjes. Kurrë nuk u poqët as me ide nacionale, as me ato fetare. Kudo në Ballkan klerikët ishin të lidhur me kombin, te ne jo! Ne drejt Evropës, ti drejt Azisë. Ne drejt Tiranës, ti drejt Beogradit. Ne djathtas, ti majtas. Ne majtas, ti djathtas.

Me kombin nuk ece së bashku, si te kombet tjera në Ballkan, as paralelisht në drejtime të ndryshme, por në drejtime krejtësisht të kundërta. Dhe kjo na kushtoi shumë. Gjithmonë në konflikt me kombin, që i predikon dhe nga i cili jeton, pa kuptuar se po predikon në një komb që ka një tjetër histori, një autobiografi shumë të pasur, pranë dy civilizimeve antike, greke dhe romake dhe me një tjetër ndërtim psikologjik. Dhe, me një kanun, që ndalon martesën në fis, në gjak dhe i cili rregullonte jetën e shqiptarit...

Në çaste më dramatike për kombin dole me konkluzione të reja: “ këtë që po bën NATO sot, nuk është asgjë e re, e ka bërë Turqia para disa shekujve dhe na ka shpëtuar nga Serbia.  Allahu ka dërguar NATO-n në Kosovë!” 

Edhe pse në moshë të shtyrë, akoma po llapon. Edhe pse tanimë me sy të verbër, akoma po sheh prapësht...

Pse po ta shkruaj këtë letër? Për të dhënë një këshillë para se Zoti ta shtyp tastin enter dhe të nis download-in tënd.  Kërkoi ndjesë fshatit tënd për prapambetje dhe mashtrimin. Ndoshta kështu i ndalet turri djalit tënd që po shkreton nëpër disa shtete në perëndim.

Kërko ndjesë si Vatikani! Bëhu burrë! Ja motivet:

gjyshet gati qind për qind analfabete, nënat me katër vjet shkollë ( kishte nisur rënia e ndikimit tënd) dhe me nuse me shkollë të mesme ( ti ike në qytet) tregojnë për humbjen kronologjike të ndikimit... ky shkallëzim i injorancës mban vulën dhe nënshkrimin tënd,  prandaj merr guxim para vdekjes dhe përballohu me rezultatin që ke prodhuar dhe kërko ndjesë popullit.

Kërkoi të falur kombit shqiptar kështu:

“ Komb i dashur,  më fal se me dashje apo pa të ndihmova armiqtë e shqiptarëve. Më falni se mbolla diskriminim në shtëpi: mes burrit dhe gruas, vëllait dhe motrës. Vjehrrës dhe nuses. Më falni se në vend të edukatës predikova dresimin! Lavdërova paditurinë dhe mallkova mençurinë. Më fal o komb i dashur dhe lutu për mua! Më fal se nuk predikova në gjuhën që krijoi Zoti personalisht, në gjuhën shqipe, që e krijoi Zoti para se të  krijonte shumë profetë !”

Dhe, ky komb, ka falur edhe shumë tragjedi tjera në histori dhe të falë edhe këtë gabim të madh, me rëndësi është djali yt të këndellet dhe nuk do ta quajë  më  Nënë Terezën shkinë e bijë shkine!...

Edhe një pyetje: për 500 vjet nuk nxore pesë hoxhallarë me të cilët mund të krenohet kombi shqiptar: shqiptari me fe myslimane, shqiptari  me fe ortodokse, shqiptari me fe katolike, shqiptari me fe bektashiane dhe shqiptari që beson në etikë ( ateisti).  Pse nuk prodhove së paku një hoxhë për 500 vjet i cili do të renditej në Tomor, krah për krah me Skënderbeun, Gjergj Fishtën e Nënë Terezën?


http://www.zemrashqiptare.net/article/Komente/8301/

----------


## Explorer

Ky eshte nje prezentim tipik i nje njeriu qe per disa interesa materiale , e njollos nje pjese te madhe te kombit tone - pjesetare te fese Islame, nepermjet nje njeriu qe ai e quan "Hoxhe".
Ende ka njerez te cilet edhe ne epkoken e teknologjise dixhitale, mundohet te bejne nje prezentim te cilit nuk i beson as femija dy ditesh.

----------


## gerrard73

*FANTASTIKE, NJE PERDORIM METAFORE FANTASTIKE. E pergezoj autorin!*

----------


## _Mersin_

Nderroi emrin hoxhe me emrin prift eshte e njejta fabul vetem se ndryshon tutori i cili ndodhet ne vatikan per momentin.

----------


## gerrard73

> Nderroi emrin hoxhe me emrin prift eshte e njejta fabul vetem se ndryshon tutori i cili ndodhet ne vatikan per momentin.


*Por me nje ndryshim, Hoxhat ne 500 vjet punuan kunder kombit te tyre, ndersa prifterinjet hyne ne historine e kombit te tyre. Ne Tomor mund te gjeshe perkrah njeri-tjetrit Gjergj Kastriotin, Gjergj Fishten, Ndre Mjeden, Shtjefen Gjeçovin, Marin Barletin, Gjon Buzukun, Pjeter Boçanin, Fan Nolin, Nene Terezen etj etj etj etj. Ndersa Hoxhat ishin te zene duke i sherbyer Nenes Turqi.
*

----------


## jarigas

> Ky eshte nje prezentim tipik i nje njeriu qe per disa interesa materiale , e njollos nje pjese te madhe te kombit tone - pjesetare te fese Islame, nepermjet nje njeriu qe ai e quan "Hoxhe".
> Ende ka njerez te cilet edhe ne epkoken e teknologjise dixhitale, mundohet te bejne nje prezentim te cilit nuk i beson as femija dy ditesh.


*...e ku do te ishin interesat materiale ketu???.......e shif se po ti flasesh femise dy ditesh per Allahun, te peshtyn ne surrat.....hahahahahhh--..........
....pikerisht , eshte e habitshme qe ne epoken e teknologjise dixhitale, ka akoma njerez qe i besojne nje tefteri arab te para 1400 vjetesh.....apo jo????*

----------


## Explorer

> *...e ku do te ishin interesat materiale ketu???.......e shif se po ti flasesh femise dy ditesh per Allahun, te peshtyn ne surrat.....hahahahahhh--..........
> ....pikerisht , eshte e habitshme qe ne epoken e teknologjise dixhitale, ka akoma njerez qe i besojne nje tefteri arab te para 1400 vjetesh.....apo jo????*


Une e kam dhene komentin tim ne lidhje me kete teme. 
Une nuk mund te bej nje komentim special qe do te te pelqente ty.
Ty nese nuk te pelqen ,une nuk jam fajtor. 
Po te kujtoj thenien e John Lennon-it drejtuar atyre qe nuk ia pelqenin kenget:
*Une bej muzike per shpirtin tim,kujt nuk i pelqen le te shkon te q i h e t.*

Prandaj ti me mire do te ishte te merej me temen e jo te krtikosh mendimet e mija, se nuk te kam asnje borxh.

----------


## OROSHI

DEGJO?MOS I BANALIZONI GJANAT!

Kur bajme nje krahasim ndermjet nji hoxhe dhe nji prifti,asht sikur te krahasojme naten me diten.
hoxha gjithmone ka qene ai njeriu babaxhan(jo te gjithe),i kompromentueshem si shkak i mos-shkollimit,kthehej nga fryente era,bab mbreti ishte per ate Zoti ne toke.
Ndersa me prifterinjet ishte pune tjeter,duke qene te gjithe shum te shkolluem,normal qe ishin edhe patriote,ngaqe studionin shume,normal qe dinin edhe historine e ketij vendi,duke qene anti-osmane,normal qe shkruanin ne gjuhen shqipe dhe mundoheshin t'a perhapshin kete gjuhe(biles edhe prifterinjte me kombesi te huaj),
Nuk mund t'i krahasojme,,,eshte kunder natyres!

----------


## urani29

Ta shohim si po i krahasojm naten e diten se per ty cili esht me i mir Hoxha qe ju ka than grave zgidhni oqkurin e ju ka hj permas apo aij prfti qe jet virgjin ter jeten e tij e nuk martohet kurr dhe esht nenstop nene sherbim te popullit.Mos i mbroni hoxhat se gja ska prej tyne per zotin i marrin ka 5 gran thojse ligji  islamit it lejo ligji islamik lejon te martohesh edhe mu ksuheriren tane si bajn arabet dhe turqit po nuk e lejon natyre qe te martohesh me nje njeri te gjakut tend se femit do ti kesh me te meta dhe ky esht nje fakt qe tregon se shqiptaret nuk martohen me gjakun e tyre dhe skan te baijn as nje gja me ata hoxhallart.
Kto shrime per ket fe islame jan ndosta te bera nga beogradi per ti ber shqiptaret turq e per tu arsytu per vete se nuk e ka marr token e shqiptarve por te turqve.Shqiptaret skan te baijn as ggja me at shkrim se kush do u fut ne shpijen e shqiptari po qoft edhe njeri krejt i fjesht gjith ata qe nodhen aty do te ngriten ne kamb e do ta pershndesin.Rrofshin shqiptaret.

----------


## jarigas

> Une e kam dhene komentin tim ne lidhje me kete teme. 
> Une nuk mund te bej nje komentim special qe do te te pelqente ty.
> Ty nese nuk te pelqen ,une nuk jam fajtor. 
> Po te kujtoj thenien e John Lennon-it drejtuar atyre qe nuk ia pelqenin kenget:
> *Une bej muzike per shpirtin tim,kujt nuk i pelqen le te shkon te q i h e t.*
> 
> Prandaj ti me mire do te ishte te merej me temen e jo te krtikosh mendimet e mija, se nuk te kam asnje borxh.


*....i serte qenke o trim.......
....nuk te kerkoj komentim special, thjesht do te deshiroje qe kur akuzon dike, edhe ta argumentosh akuzen,...prandaj pyetja ime mbi interesat materiale.....
.....e pastaj, ma ha mendja se ti shkruan ketu qe ne te tjeret te njohim opinionin tend apo jo???.....e pra, une te kerkoj qe ta sqarosh ate qe ke shkruar, nese je ne gjendje........perndryshe mund edhe te shkruash , ashtu kot.......por s'mu duke aq i marre........sa per edukimin....hm.....sekush sillet sipas vlerave te familjes apo fese se vet.......*

----------


## mesia4ever

Kjo teme perfhshin te gjithe ate qe kam dashte te them gjate ketyre viteteve qe kam qene anetar i Forumit Shqiptar. :buzeqeshje: 

Normal qe ta ndalon shkollen, se shkolla t'i meson vetat e Allahu 'intelegjent' flet per veten ne vetën e trete, te meson qe ta urresh tjetrin pse nuk beson si ti, dhe te meson qe te distancohesh nga ai dhe me ne fund ta vrasesh. Po t'i pyesim zyshat e zyshet ne shkolle se a eshte gabim te flitet per veten ne veten e trete, normal se ata te thojne se eshte gabim. Nese mesojme astronomine do ta shohim se dielli nuk perendon ne njefare burimi me lym te zi (Kurani 18:86.). Me shkollim fitohet gjithcka, fitohet aftesia qe te gjykojme gjerat racionalisht (ne Parajse nuk ka prostituta hyri te allahut), e me injorance arrihet fitorja e fese, pra feja fiton, e kjo eshte tragjedi per nje popull. P.sh. me shkollim e pyet veten, valle si mundet pedofili te jete i Dergurari i Zotit, e me shkollim e dije arrin ne perfundim se Zoti kurre nuk ka derguar pedofile dhe as qe do te dergoje as ne te ardhmen keso njerezish, aq me pak si Profeta. Nuk mund te krijoje feja islame njerez me te cilet nje popull do te ishte krenar, pervecse nese nje popull krenohet me injoranta fetar, shihni sot islamiket.

Une jam per futjen e 'edukates' fetare ne shkolla, perfundimisht

----------


## Alienated

> Ky eshte nje prezentim tipik i nje njeriu qe per disa interesa materiale , e njollos nje pjese te madhe te kombit tone - pjesetare te fese Islame, nepermjet nje njeriu qe ai e quan "Hoxhe".
> Ende ka njerez te cilet edhe ne epkoken e teknologjise dixhitale, mundohet te bejne nje prezentim te cilit nuk i beson as femija dy ditesh.


Explorer
Personalisht mendoj qe kjo leter eshte shume e qelluar sepse ju drejtohet disa hoxhallareve (jo te gjitheve) te cilet kane vepruar sic thote personi qe e ka shkruar. 

Gjyshja ime (ndjese paste) thoshte se s'eshte shkolluar sepse hoxha u ka thene do beheni shkina (do humbni fene) nese shkoni ne shkolle.

Puna e atyre hoxhallareve te vjeter ka rene ndesh me urdherin e pare te Allahu ne Kuran, i cili ju ben thirrje besimtareve te lexojne, te mesojne, te hulumtojne, te shkollohen, te edukohen...

Menyra si kane vepruar hoxhallaret e vjeter eshte pershkruar per mrekulli. Nuk e di kush eshte autori i atij shkrimi, e ne cilen "zone" ka vepruar hoxha "i tij", por mund te them se hoxhallare te tille kemi patur me shumice.

Sot duhet te jemi te lumtur per nje gjenerate te re hoxhallaresh te cilet predikojne fene (dhe vetem fene) ne nje menyre te qarte, te kulturuar dhe nuk bejne thirrje per te imituar arabet e Lindjes se Mesme...

Une kam nje kusheri te pare qe eshte shkolluar ne Arabine Saudite (shkencat e komunikimit masiv) dhe normalisht edhe teologjine. Jane shume hoxhallare te rinj (si kusheriri im) qe i kane demaskuar hoxhallaret e vjeter, dhe per pleqte eshte pak absurde t'i degjojne ne xhami hoxhallaret e rinj, te cilet therrasin per shkollim, per edukim, per perparim - nderkohe qe ata te vjetrit ua kane "ndaluar" xhematit te tyre t'i marrin edhe pensionet. Gjyshi i babit tim s'e ka marre pensionin se "paska qene harram". 

Ata hoxhallaret e vjeter fatkeqesisht jane "edukuar" ne Beograd, dhe Kuranin te cilin ua kane lexuar xhematit (aq sa kane ditur ata te lexojne) e kane marre ne Beograd, ku propaganda antishqiptare i ka mbajtur me gjitha te mirat e me perkrahje te plote. 

Me vetedije apo pa te, ata hoxhallare i kane sherbyer propagandave antishqiptare te Cubrilloviqit, Andriqit e serbeve te tjere qe jane munduar te na zhdukin ne cdo menyre.

Une pergezoj autorin e atij shkrimi, dhe them qe mendimi i shprehur ne ate leter perfaqeson mendimin e shume njerezve te tjere te cilet ua kane pare sherrin hoxhallareve te vjeter.

----------


## chino

Per Alienated:

Sa kisha deshiruar qe hoxhallaret e tipit qe i pershkruan ti te jene bere te tille per shkak te edukimit te tyre ne Beograd. Por kam frike se eshte e vertetueshme, se kjo nuk eshte keshtu.

Kete gje mund te verifikojme nese e hedhim nje veshtrim ne vende tjera muslimane. Dhe nese pyesim: Si ka qene e predikuar shkolla p.sh. bga hoxhalleret ne Turqi, Afganistan, Jemen, Nigeri, Somali e tjera? Sot qe jetojme ne shoqeri te informcionit mund te hulumtojme kete gje.

Qe ne Turqi ka qene i njejti predikim i hoxhallareve, kete mund te tregoj ndonje shok turk, nese e pyet. Sic mua qe me kane treguar. E njejta ka qene edhe atje. P.sh. nenat e tyre tregojne (jo te gjitha) se para reformave te Ataturkut (1923-1940) nuk kane guxuar te mesojne as shkronjat latine, se ka qene haram, e lere me te vizitojne nje shkolle sekulare. Ato sot akoma shkruajne me mire turqisht arabisht (si ne kohen osmane), sesa turqishten latinisht. Kjo duhet te kete qene keshtu sidomos ne fshaterat turke. Se qytete si Stambolli hoxha te predikoje perverzitete te tilla, ai nuk eshte degjuar. 

Pastaj ata qe jetojne ne Perendim mund te deshmojne se keso predikimesh kunder shkollimit ka edhe sot neper muslimanet qe jetojne ketu. Sidomos per vajzat.

Per kete arsye e shoh si te gabueshme te thjeshtojme problemin e hoxhallareve te vjeter me Beogradin. Te themi se te gjitha demet e tyre ishin veper e Beogradit. Sepse kemi edhe deshmi se Beogradi ishte haptas kunder predikimit te tepert te normave islame. P.sh. ishte Beogradi/Tito, i cili ndaloi (nuk e di ne cilin vit) bartjen e burkave. 

Une besoj se cdo shkolle sekulare ne syte e klerikeve muslimane eshte nje burim shthurjeje nga vlerat islame. Kjo besoj se jo vetem ka qene ne te kaluaren, por edhe do te jete ne te ardhmen keshtu. 

SHkolla ne syte e klerikeve islam eshte vetem atehere e papengueshme per Islamin, kur planprogrami, organizimi dhe cdo gje tjeter e shkolles eshte plotesisht ne duart e klerikeve islame. Aty ku kjo nuk eshte keshtu, aty ka patur dhe do te kete tere jeten hoxhallare qe djallezojne shkollen ne predikimet e tyre. 



*

----------


## Explorer

> Explorer
> Personalisht mendoj qe kjo leter eshte shume e qelluar sepse ju drejtohet disa hoxhallareve (jo te gjitheve) te cilet kane vepruar sic thote personi qe e ka shkruar. 
> 
> Gjyshja ime (ndjese paste) thoshte se s'eshte shkolluar sepse hoxha u ka thene do beheni shkina (do humbni fene) nese shkoni ne shkolle.
> 
> Puna e atyre hoxhallareve te vjeter ka rene ndesh me urdherin e pare te Allahu ne Kuran, i cili ju ben thirrje besimtareve te lexojne, te mesojne, te hulumtojne, te shkollohen, te edukohen...
> 
> Menyra si kane vepruar hoxhallaret e vjeter eshte pershkruar per mrekulli. Nuk e di kush eshte autori i atij shkrimi, e ne cilen "zone" ka vepruar hoxha "i tij", por mund te them se hoxhallare te tille kemi patur me shumice.
> 
> ...


Alienated !
Jam shume dakord me postimin tend. 
Por, autori i ketij shkrimi, nuk e ka qellimin te demaskoje Pseudohoxhallaret e asaj kohe ( qe normalisht kane egzistuar), por nese e studjon pak me thelle, qellimi i shkrimit eshte qe te njollose Fene Islame. 
Kjo vjen si pasoje e mllefit dhe urretjes qe ka ky autor ndaj Fese Islame dhe ate e shpreh ne ate menyre duke i Identifikuar Hoxhallaret tone te nderuar me disa "hoxhallare" kriminele e spiune te cilet nuk kane qene me shume se sa sherbetore te politikes Srebo-Greke.
Te gjithe e dime se cka eshte HOXHA dhe se si duhet te jete. 
Askush me nuk mundet te njollose fene Islame me nje shkrim - provokativ , sepse sot besimtaret e fese Islame kane te gjithe mundesite qe te informohen ne menyre te drejte per fene e tyre ( Islame), duke filluar prej Kur'anit ne gjuhen amtare e deri te Interneti.
Prandaj thash , kush eshte ai qe me nje shkrim pa lidhje mundohet te genjeje Muslimanet ne shek. e dixhitalizimit.

Pra , duhet te shihet se kush eshte qellimi i ketij shkrimi e jo permbajtja.
Qellimi i ketij shkrimi eshte :
Futja e percarjes ne mesin e shqiptareve duke perdorur fene si mjet.

----------


## jarigas

> Alienated !
> Jam shume dakord me postimin tend. 
> Por, autori i ketij shkrimi, nuk e ka qellimin te demaskoje Pseudohoxhallaret e asaj kohe ( qe normalisht kane egzistuar), por nese e studjon pak me thelle, qellimi i shkrimit eshte qe te njollose Fene Islame. 
> Kjo vjen si pasoje e mllefit dhe urretjes qe ka ky autor ndaj Fese Islame dhe ate e shpreh ne ate menyre duke i Identifikuar Hoxhallaret tone te nderuar me disa "hoxhallare" kriminele e spiune te cilet nuk kane qene me shume se sa sherbetore te politikes Srebo-Greke.
> Te gjithe e dime se cka eshte HOXHA dhe se si duhet te jete. 
> Askush me nuk mundet te njollose fene Islame me nje shkrim - provokativ , sepse sot besimtaret e fese Islame kane te gjithe mundesite qe te informohen ne menyre te drejte per fene e tyre ( Islame), duke filluar prej Kur'anit ne gjuhen amtare e deri te Interneti.
> Prandaj thash , kush eshte ai qe me nje shkrim pa lidhje mundohet te genjeje Muslimanet ne shek. e dixhitalizimit.
> 
> Pra , duhet te shihet se kush eshte qellimi i ketij shkrimi e jo permbajtja.
> ...


*....a thua ka edhe sot e kesaj dite hoxhallare spiune kriminele???si t'ja bejme per t'i kuptuar..?????....si eshet e mundur qe per çdo gje te gabuar ne sjelljen e nje myslimani, fajin e kane serbet apo grekerit?????
...a nuk ju duket se po beheni si puna e arabeve, te cilet edhe sikur tu prishet qenefi, thone se fajin e kane çifutet(ose amerikanet)????*

----------


## Explorer

> *....a thua ka edhe sot e kesaj dite hoxhallare spiune kriminele???si t'ja bejme per t'i kuptuar..?????....si eshet e mundur qe per çdo gje te gabuar ne sjelljen e nje myslimani, fajin e kane serbet apo grekerit?????
> ...a nuk ju duket se po beheni si puna e arabeve, te cilet edhe sikur tu prishet qenefi, thone se fajin e kane çifutet(ose amerikanet)????*




Behesh sikur nuk i kupton gjerat...dhe po na e tjer kete muhabet deri ne infinit.
Nuk ka hoxhe spiun, kriminel.
Definicioni i Hoxhes eshte ndryshe.
Por ka njerez spiune qe veshen me petkun e hoxhes sic vishen me petkun edhe te profesioneve te tjera. 
_Si t'ja besh per ti kuptuar ????_ ...hehehe
Te keshilloj te mesosh definicionin se çdo te thote Hoxhe dhe cdo njeri qe shitet si Hoxhe kurse bie ndesh me kete definicion, eshte i dyshimte.
Pastaj sot spiunet me petkun e prifterinjve kane dale edhe haptazi ne publik sic eshte Janullatosi.

Duhet ta dish se fajtor kujdestar per Shqiptaret gjithmone kan qene , jane dhe do te jene shovinisto-fashistat greke dhe serbe. 
E perseris "shovinistat dhe fashista" jo te gjithe.
Ne kete nuk ka dyshim.

----------


## gerrard73

*Letra me lart nuk i drejtohet thjesht nje hoxhe, por islamit ne pergjithsi. Autori ka marre nje hoxhe si figuren kryesore per te folur per islamin. Figura e hoxhes nuk eshte gje tjeter por nje metafor per islamin. 
Psh ai i drejtohet islamit me keto fjale  
"Edhe një pyetje: për 500 vjet nuk nxore pesë hoxhallarë me të cilët mund të krenohet kombi shqiptar: shqiptari me fe myslimane, shqiptari me fe ortodokse, shqiptari me fe katolike, shqiptari me fe bektashiane dhe shqiptari që beson në etikë ( ateisti). Pse nuk prodhove së paku një hoxhë për 500 vjet i cili do të renditej në Tomor, krah për krah me Skënderbeun, Gjergj Fishtën e Nënë Terezën"?
Autori ketije artikulli ka pershkruar historine e islamit ne trojet shqiptare duke perdorur figuren e nje hoxhe si metafor, dhe e ka bere ne pak rreshta. Duke thene nje te vertet historike te pakontestueshme.    *

----------


## Explorer

> *Autori ketije artikulli ka pershkruar historine e islamit*


Kjo thenie eshte nje nder "perlat" e ketij forumi ... 

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## jarigas

> Kjo thenie eshte nje nder "perlat" e ketij forumi ... 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


*Do te kisha shume qejf te degjoja nje histori hoxhallaresh qe hedhin plotesisht poshte   kete perlen ketu(pa Nastradin ama).......hajt Explorer, eksplorò pak bagazhin tend kultulror dhe na sill ndonje shembull te fuqishem......
...e po pat mundesi , a na e shpjegon dot definicionin e "hoxhes"???
..e pastaj edhe ate te shovinistit.......*

----------


## Explorer

> *Do te kisha shume qejf te degjoja nje histori hoxhallaresh qe hedhin plotesisht poshte   kete perlen ketu(pa Nastradin ama).......hajt Explorer, eksplorò pak bagazhin tend kultulror dhe na sill ndonje shembull te fuqishem......
> ...e po pat mundesi , a na e shpjegon dot definicionin e "hoxhes"???
> ..e pastaj edhe ate te shovinistit.......*


Ky eshte forum per Intelektuale, nuk kemi ndermend qe te mbajme KURSE nga 

njohurite e pergjithshme.

Nese nuk i di pergjigjet e ketyre pyetjeve, atehere une paskam humbur kohe me ju.

Si eshte e mundur qe nje Shqiptar i fese tjeter ose ateist ,te mos e njeh fene e vellait te vet qe eshte Musliman.

Ky eshte turp,te mos e njohesh vellane tend, e te parashtrosh pyetje te klases fillore.

Shko lexo,meso e pastaj hajde e diskuto, sepse une nuk kam kohe te spjegoj gjerat elementare qe duhet ti dije nje 

intelektual.

----------

